# Chicken of the Woods



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Found a nice stand of sulfur shelf aka chicken of the woods while doing a little pre season scouting yesterday. 










Picked a small amount to take home and try. Sautéed some up at lunch in grape oil and seasoned with salt and pepper. Pretty tasty, very meaty, with a moderate fungal flavor. Reminded me a lot of a portabella. Could see this being great sautéed up with other veggies or in rice dish. 

Anyone got a good recipe they want to share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone have any advice on how to freeze them? Popular opinion seems to think I should sautée and then freeZe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistermr1 (Aug 19, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to freeze them? Popular opinion seems to think I should sautée and then freeZe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sauteed them last year just long enough to get butter all over them, then froze on a cookie sheet as flat as possible, vaccuum sealed and they were good for almost a year in the freezer.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

can't go wrong deep frying them....great tasting vegetarian chicken sandwich or chicken fingers. I also enjoy smoking and powdering them as a type of seasoning.


----------



## jmgi (Aug 14, 2013)

I have heard of people making a chicken of the woods fettuccine alfredo with them, I think I will try it myself if I happen to get any this fall.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Use Drakes batter mix and make a bunch of chicken nuggets. Like Mushroom Jack.
I make a mock Chicken soup with all the required veggies, chicken bullion,cut up enough
chicken shrooms ,boil some noodles in a second pot, combine all and have at it.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

Have made chili with them too


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I was thinking sauteed strips would go in a salad nicely. Or cubed and used instead of tofu in an asian-style dish. I've got about 3lbs frozen so i'll get to experiment a bit.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I got some today as well. Do you soak them in slat water first or just rinse off and cook?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

limige said:


> I got some today as well. Do you soak them in slat water first or just rinse off and cook?


Just rinsed and and patted dry with a paper towel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Anyone got a good recipe they want to share?


Check out Ohio's, How We Cook Our Mushrooms, The Dinner Plate Page. I posted pictures of them BBQ'D ON THE GRILL AND ORANGE CHICKEN OF THE WOODS. Both are the only way I will cook them now.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh he'll yah, looks awesome Jack


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Really does look excellent. I had the same idea to grill them but didn't get a chance to fire up the grill yet to try. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I forgot to say that the Thread is on morels.com under the state of Ohio. ( not Facebook ) 

Pics of how we prepare our mushrooms (the dinner plate page)


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah I been neglecting these, I could find a fair amount of them. I planned to this season but had to fracture my fibula right at the wrong time! Got my eye on a bud this week.

The only good thing is they said if I was gonna fracture it, the way I did it was the "best" way to do it as far as being able to recover better. Huh, still hurt like a 8!+(#!!!

Nick looking stuff Mushroom jack!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I might have to go back and pick the rest after looking at those pictures!!! Mouth watering!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

needed to scrape together some lunch today... pulled out a frozen package of some chicken of the woods and whipped up a quick stir-fry dish from what was on hand: long grain and wild rice, summer squash, carrots, red pepper, fresh garlic, a scrambled egg, chicken of the woods, salt + pepper, grape oil, and a little bit of a teriyaki sauce! 

Not bad!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I have growth, minimal growth on the chicken buds I saw Sunday. I am letting them go a bit longer. No hen footage yet, they just won't flush around here, although I am limited to near the road woods. Still I'd know if they came up and were plucked!
I simply will not be able to hit my "deep woods" this season, unless I want to risk further injuring myself.....:sad:

I hope no one gets to the chickens & eventual hens in my "close" spot, before I can..... :tsk:

And the homeless guy in the woods? He has fled or moved, maybe someone wrecked his lair, but the black plastic tent was gone and a small piece of blue plastic was left. I dared not venture up to see what was left there being all gimped out, LOL!

Good luck y'all!!!


----------

